# Zeagle Stiletto for spearfishing?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I have been renting my equipment for the past year and it's time to start purchasing my own. I am venturing into spearfishing and I want something a little more low profile than the traditional vest style BCD. I've seen the Zeagle recommended on other forums around the internet and I was wondering if anyone around here has one or has heard anything -- good or bad -- about them. Any others you'd recommend over or instead of the Zeagle Stiletto?

Thanks!


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

I got pretty much a full Zeagle setup. Spear guys will usually say Stiletto, Ranger or BPW. There are merits to all of them, I went w/ the Stiletto in the end for the same reasons you're thinking. Also, they're easier to transport and lug around and stuff.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the input! Gonna be in Niceville tomorrow and was hoping to pick one up at Discovery Dive World but they are out of stock.


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Check shopezscuba.com I got mine for really cheap, less than the 522 you see at most online places. It was like 475 for a stiletto. LDS had it for like 700 or something crazy. Shopez IS an authorized dealer as checked through the Zeagle website. Regardless of where you get it, make sure you check that site.


----------



## amnbowser (Oct 2, 2009)

No bullshit BC have had one for a couple years. pockets aren't huge and it's not bulky like a ranger.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

eodryan said:


> Check shopezscuba.com I got mine for really cheap, less than the 522 you see at most online places. It was like 475 for a stiletto. LDS had it for like 700 or something crazy. Shopez IS an authorized dealer as checked through the Zeagle website. Regardless of where you get it, make sure you check that site.


Thanks for the info! Looks like they're still selling it for $475. Much better than anywhere else I've seen it listed.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

amnbowser said:


> No bullshit BC have had one for a couple years. pockets aren't huge and it's not bulky like a ranger.


Exactly what I'm looking for. If I need extra room to put things I'll bring a bag!


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

I think you can get extra pockets for it. I'm thinking about some cargo shorts too. I really just want like one extra pocket for my bug bag. I have a lift bag in one and my safety sausage in the other.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Are they sized generously? I'm 6'3 about 260lb and the measurements I'm taking put me in a Large. Everything I wear (clothes, not scuba) is at least an XL. Would really like to go ahead and buy one of these but want to make sure I get the right fit.


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm 5'9 200 lbs and wear a large and it's like way cinched down. In short there is a lot of room to make it bigger. Where do you live, you can come try mine on this weekend if you want. I'm right down 87 at 98 on the county line.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I live in Milton, right off Avalon Blvd. I appreciate the offer to let me come try it on. I am thinking about just going ahead and buying it based on measurements. I was really hoping to dive with it this weekend since I'll have other obligations the next two weekends. If I don't order one tomorrow I'll get up with you and come try it on. Thanks again!


----------

